# Nano Bridge Scape



## Julius (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's a tank I build a while back.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

Excellent looking nano. Love the setup and concept.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Excellent! Did you make that bridge yourself by glueing or siliconing lava rocks together?

I will be setting up a new 30 gallon soon and will be trying my hand at making an Asian themed terrace looking thing to go with my bonsai tree.


----------



## Julius (Nov 23, 2013)

I used a glue gun to make the bridge.


----------



## gatorsmashed (Nov 20, 2011)

I love the banana for scale...nice scape too :]


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Awesome! Can you tell me where I can buy the plastic grid stuff you used on the bottom?


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Islandgaliam said:


> Awesome! Can you tell me where I can buy the plastic grid stuff you used on the bottom?


You can get them at the hardware store. It called a light diffuser or eggcrate diffuser. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

devilduck said:


> You can get them at the hardware store. It called a light diffuser or eggcrate diffuser.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much!


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is beautiful! Very creative and love the progression photos. Is this tank still running?


----------



## Julius (Nov 23, 2013)

Duck5003 said:


> This is beautiful! Very creative and love the progression photos. Is this tank still running?


Yes It's still running, the last photo was taken only a few days ago roud:


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

At first I thought it was going to be awful, but with the plants, it looks nice!


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

very very clever and unique scape. I am normally a fan of scapes with only one type of flora but this is different and unique. a job very well done!


----------



## merckey (Feb 17, 2013)

wow, nice and clean, love your scape


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks nice. Who goes over/under your bridge?

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julius (Nov 23, 2013)

I had (moved him to a 20 long) a scarlet badis in there but right now I have an amano shrimp in there for maintenance. If you guys are interested in seeing more pictures follow my instagram @julius_urban, I normally keep that one more up to date with pictures than with any forums. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Love it!


----------

